# Happy Pride



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

To those who celebrate, Happy Pride!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a rainbow-filled and hopefully sunny weekend!










Rainbow regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Pride day! Enjoy for those attending!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Indeeeeeed!!!!!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shot, Stuart!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

stuart! its a double rainbow!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> Nice shot, Stuart!


Thank you, but i just stole it from Google images....



neven said:


> stuart! its a double rainbow!


it is! LOL

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Happy Pride week! 

Our family usually walks in the Pride Parade -- which is always an uplifting experience as thousands and thousands of happy people cheer you on as you go. Just amazing being around all that excited, positive and highly-productive energy. I highly recommend walking in it if you can, or at least being there.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Was there today and the parade lasted 3 hours.... OMG . I've got a sunburn too!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

